# Moving to Mantova from India for work



## aman12 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi,

I will be moving to Mantova in May for a project assignment for one year. Please provide info about rent if living in city center and the general living conditions. euro 2000k per month(excluding rent) sufficient to have decent life. 

Thanks
Aman


----------

